# [Hermes] Paket hängt im Verteilzentrum fest



## Watertouch (4. April 2016)

*[Hermes] Paket hängt im Verteilzentrum fest*

Hallo 

Ich bin gerade etwas verzweifelt weil ich nicht weiß was ich tun soll. Anscheinend hat es bei eBay einen Anzeigefehler gegeben und meine Adresse wurde ohne Hausnummer angezeigt. Daraus folgt jetzt meine Situation: ich habe etwas auf eBay gekauft was jetzt ohne Hausnummer auf dem Weg ist. Nach der ersten gescheiterten Lieferung steckt es jetzt im Verteilzentrum Aachen fest (seit 5 Tagen).

Meine Frage: 
Kann man die irgendwie kontaktieren und sein Paket zurückbekommen?
Wer muss Hermes kontaktieren? Der Versender oder der Empfänger?
Wenn mein Paket weg ist, bekomme ich das erstattet?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe, 
LG


----------



## Stryke7 (4. April 2016)

*AW: [Hermes] Paket hängt im Verteilzentrum fest*

Vermutlich werden sie versuchen, deine Adresse so zu ermitteln,  im Notfall werden sie es eben zum Versender zurückschicken. 

Viel mehr passiert da nicht.  Dadurch geht es nicht verloren, und ich glaube auch nicht dass du sie kontaktieren kannst/solltest.  Wenn dann könntest du sie bitten, es in einer Filiale zu hinterlegen damit du es dir dort abholen kannst.


----------



## Watertouch (4. April 2016)

*AW: [Hermes] Paket hängt im Verteilzentrum fest*

Ok schade, aber danke für die Hilfe


----------

